# Harlequin Sheep Breeding Flock, Northeast Pa



## Handspinner (Apr 18, 2017)

I have decided to sell my flock of Harlequin sheep. They are a great size for homesteaders and petite people. I am a 5’1”, middle aged woman and I don’t have trouble handling them. They are an in between size, larger than a Shetland but smaller than a Romney. Some of them are larger than the miniature sized harlequins. They have a four to six pound fleece and are large enough to yield a good amount of meat. The fleece is soft and medium in style and length. Most of my animals are under 30 microns. Harlequins have two types of fleece. One is like a really soft Romney being more open, lusterous and longer. The other is a bit shorter, crimpier and less lusterous. I have both fleece types in my flock. They have a lot of Romney in their background. All of my animals are registered. I have two main rams and two F1 cross rams. I have two main ewes, an F1 cross yearling ewe and a ewe lamb from one of the main ewes. The two main rams are linecrossed Seeing Spots to Pleasant Living but have different parents. One of the main ewes is from Awool Farm and the other is Seeing Spots. They also have different parents. All of the main rams and ewes have different parents. 

Main Ram 1- Seeing Spots Derrick: He is a B generation purebred Harlequin ram. He is my highest generation and only purebred animal. He is five years old. He has the slightly shorter, crimpier fleece. He is black and has a little bit of silvering but his fleece still reads as black. He is 35 microns but his fleece doesn’t feel itchy. He does have spotting on his face and chest but he has a solid colored body. He is shy but non aggressive. He is taller than most harlequins and has a long body.









Main Ram 2- Seeing Spots Cyrus: He is an F2 generation ram. He is four years old. He has large spots on his whole body. He has ticking which means that small dime sized black spots are in the white areas. His spots are a dark grey. His fleece is long and soft. He was 26 microns last year. He is shorter than Derrick but is more compact. He is also non aggressive. 








Main Ewe 1- Awool Osa: She is 7 years old and usually has twins. She has a beautiful fleece that is long and lustrous. Her fleece is grey and she also has ticking in the white areas which yields a lot of variegation. Handspinners really like her fleece. Her fleece is 29 microns. Her paperwork was lost and she had to be registered without it so she had to start over at F1. I don’t know if she is purebred or a high percentage harlequin.









Main Ewe 2- Black Creek Karlee: She is FP generation and four years old. She is Seeing Spots bloodline. She is white with small colored spots on her body with ticking. She is a proven ewe and a little smaller than the others. I haven’t had her fleece tested yet.









Yearling Ewe- Red Eft Licorice: She is an F1 generation. Her sire is Derrick and her dam is a half babydoll half commercial ewe. I registered her through the open registeration process. She isn’t spotted but she is very black. She has the shorter, crimpier fleece. She is long bodied like her sire.








Ewe Lamb- Red Eft Juliet: She is out of Osa by Derrick. She has a white star and snip but her body is black. 








F1 Ram 1- Black Creek Haku: He is a three year old ram. He is friendly and non aggressive. He is out of a Seeing Spots ewe crossed to a My Little Sheep babydoll ram. He is white with a babydoll like fleece. He was 28 microns last year. His fleece can be made into machine washable items.









F1 Ram 2- Red Eft Terragon: He is a yearling ram. His sire is Derrick and his dam is Licorice’s dam’s sister so he is very closely related to Licorice. He isn’t spotted. He is a very dark grey color and his fleece is very interesting. It falls in small locks like a Blue Faced Leceister. He is very laid back and I don’t think he will get aggressive as he gets older as some rams do. He is very long bodied like his sire. 















The two main ewes and Licorice have been bred to Red Eft Terragon for April/May lambs. The ewe lamb has been in with an English style Shetland ram. If she takes, the lambs won’t be registerable but should have very nice fleeces. The Shetland ram is a completely single coated, 22 micron badgerface (catmoget). I will sell the two main rams, main ewes, yearling ewe and ewe lamb for $1200. Each of the F1 rams are $200. You can take everyone for $1,500. I have carefully set up this flock so that there are outcrosses available and no outside animals will be needed for quite awhile. How many generations you go is up to you. They will produce white, black, grey, spotted black and spotted grey fleeces. I would prefer to sell these animals all together but I would sell the ewe lamb seperatly. I can’t transport so you will need to provide your own transport or shipping. Feel free to contact me with any questions you may have.


----------

